# squat help



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

Lifting at home alone has it's advantages but one of the things I don't get is help. In a way I am jellous of you guys that have a gym dedicated to PL or even a team helping you with technique and encouraging you into the gym day after day to progress . Even if I had the time which I don't I don't know if I could make the commitment . UG helps me stay motovated and when ever I have reached out I have found the help I needed. So here we are 

I honestly have self taught myself all of my lifts never had any training I basically took what I have learned off you tube and worked it to what felt good . I got a ton of support when I made video's before, got intel from pob he tweaked my DL week after week until I added 45 lbs to my PR . I don't even think I reached out for help at first I was just proud of a triple I pulled. POB then let me know that I was gonna tear my bicep with that form also to get some flat sneaks and we went from there .

So heres some squats I did some 5 sec pause reps today didn't go very heavy as I am just getting back into squats and have to squat heavy tomorrow. I warmed up with some hip stretching then got to work starting with the bar then working my way up to 275 the side view is at 255 the view from the back is 275  

I have a 455 max. tomorrow I will post some heavier work and as long as I get feedback I will keep trying to work better form and post up more videos 

One side note I have had a lot of knee trouble which led me to lay off squats for a few months, I always thought it was from running but since I have stopped squatting the knee pain went from a 9 down to nothing or maybe a 2 at worst and I picked up running again w/ barley any pain . I am thinking knee sleeves will help and will order them 









thanks for the help


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2015)

Pause aquats are a bitch. 5 seconds is a bitch.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2015)

If you're knees are really hurting from squats, it is most likely a technique problem.

You, sir, need a box...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you're knees are really hurting from squats, it is most likely a technique problem.
> 
> You, sir, need a box...



I have done box squats in the past I should have a box . Anyone know the height I would need or how to figure that out ? 

I am posting videos to see what if anything I can change to protect my knees better .


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

If I need to change angles or put the camera somewhere else to help anyone access whats going on lemme know I will switch it up 

I am going to post heavy squats tomorrow I am sore as fuk today


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think general heights are like 14-16" for a box


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2015)

Do you have prior knee injuries? I should have asked that.

In your first video, it looks like you are coming onto your toes. You need to keep your weight back and drive off your heals.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2015)

im 6 for tall and a 15 inch box is just right.  So Pillar made me cut 2 inches off of it. lol. 

I stack plates on it as I warm up I take one off till I get down where I need to be. 

It takes time and to build a box squat, you have to start high and work down with good form. Keeping your knees straight over your ankle or even behind them is the key. It they come forward then your quads are taking over and you lost your form.


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice work my man! Sorry but I'm not allowed to give squatting advice. But on the subject of a home gym, don't knock it. It doesn't matter if there's someone there cheering you on or not. It doesn't matter if your at home or on a platform in a meet. The bottom line is, it's you and the weight. Keep the gain train rolling!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 29, 2015)

You are getting on your toes.  Look at that first vid....see the calves working to maintain your upright position?  You can see the heel break from the ground.  Spread the stance, toe out, and see if that helps.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Do you have prior knee injuries? I should have asked that.
> 
> In your first video, it looks like you are coming onto your toes. You need to keep your weight back and drive off your heals.



No no prior injuries that I know of this one has always been with me though since growing pains. By definition it looks like patellar tendentious . It was getting so bad that I thought I may need surgery . I stopped squatting and running went to the doc got the ok to see a knee guy and in the time it took to get all that done the pain subsided . I then added running back in slowly and felt fine , I am now going to add the squats and pray I don't have pain again b/c it was pretty bad . I am going to order knee sleeves today hopefully they will help some . 

I noticed I was falling forward on a few of those sets , any tips on how to stay back? I feel like if I run through the lift in my mind and remember to sit back like sitting down on the toilet I tend to go back on my heals . Form is a lot of mental prep before the lift


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> im 6 for tall and a 15 inch box is just right.  So Pillar made me cut 2 inches off of it. lol.
> 
> I stack plates on it as I warm up I take one off till I get down where I need to be.
> 
> It takes time and to build a box squat, you have to start high and work down with good form. Keeping your knees straight over your ankle or even behind them is the key. It they come forward then your quads are taking over and you lost your form.



So by POB standards "the standard" I should have a 12' box b/c I am 5'11 that seems awful low I am gonna make a 13' and add plates like you said


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> You are getting on your toes.  Look at that first vid....see the calves working to maintain your upright position?  You can see the heel break from the ground.  Spread the stance, toe out, and see if that helps.



for some reason I have no way to click thanks for you so THANKS!  I will try that


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2015)

First & foremost.....Nice Ass!

Those camera angles only show the ass to the grass. Gotta be able to see what your doing at the top.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 29, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> for some reason I have no way to click thanks for you so THANKS!  I will try that



This is ridiculous!  I object!!!  I demand an official thanks for my helpful post!!!

In all seriousness...the box is the best idea.  But I'm a conjugate man...I was born to say that.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> First & foremost.....Nice Ass!
> 
> Those camera angles only show the ass to the grass. Gotta be able to see what your doing at the top.



ok I will adjust tomorrow ! thanks for the ass love too


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> So by POB standards "the standard" I should have a 12' box b/c I am 5'11 that seems awful low I am gonna make a 13' and add plates like you said



That's good 3 plates will make a good place to start warming up. It may take you a few weeks to work down with good form. Keep in mind that the your weight on the bar should go way down to keep good form. I can squat over 500 but about 315 on a box with proper form.

Keep your knees over your ankle and push out on the out side of your foot to get off the box. Be very careful about not rocking forward because it can cause lower back trouble.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is part of your new warm up.

Sit in floor with legs out straight.

Place bar across legs in squishy area just above knee caps.

Slowly roll up and down quads. Stop and rest on tender areas. Apply pressure.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't ever feel bad about having a home gym.
Or learning without an "instructor"
Your victories will taste that much more savory
Good thread, I took a few notes.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Here is part of your new warm up.
> 
> Sit in floor with legs out straight.
> 
> ...



And his next squat day is the first time he says to himself "f**k POB"


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Here is part of your new warm up.
> 
> Sit in floor with legs out straight.
> 
> ...



This sounds delightful & have had it done to my back before bench.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 31, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> This sounds delightful & have had it done to my back before bench.



You can also lay the bar on the pec where it dives under the front delt. Just let it sit there a couple minutes. Good pec tear prevention


----------



## Milo (Oct 31, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can also lay the bar on the pec where it dives under the front delt. Just let it sit there a couple minutes. Good pec tear prevention


I do this with my biceps before and after bench as per your advice. Works well.


----------

